# Aegis Pro Questions before buying



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

At this point in life I do not own (shame on me) a 1911. I know for the die hards a true 1911 is a .45 and nothing else. I allready have (3) .45's and like each and every one. I only have (1) 9mm and am looking for another and want something a little different. I asked a few people at the gun shop and got answers from they are Great to I wouldn't waste my money on one. I asked them for pros and cons and low and behold none of them even own a Kimber or a 9mm on a 1911 platform. They all said they were going by what they were told. I figured I would ask here where I knew I would get honest answers good or bad. My concerns on a 9mm in a 1911 platform are Fit, Function, Reliability, and are they worth the money? I have been saving for the last 6 months and do not want to spend that amount of money on something if it is not worth it. I can't see Kimber putting their name on a gun that does not meet expectations of the public but you never know. Thank you for any help that you may be able to provide on this.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I dunno 'bout no Aegis Pro, but I have heard that Colt's is back in the M1911 business, and that their current product is extremely good.

I have nothing newer than a Colt's Series 70.


----------



## Vulcan (Aug 9, 2011)

Grey-wolf,
If you are still looking for an opinion on 9mm 1911s, here is mine.
I have both a Kimber Aegis and a Springfield EMP, both in 9mm.
Love them. They are very equal in size, etc. Both are reliable, never had any issues with either.
I also have a Kimber .45 and several other 9mm pistols.
The 9mm 1911s are hard to beat. Great shooting and carrying. 
They don't have the recoil/impact like the .45s do. Lot easier on hands with arthritis.
The die hard .45 fans don't care for them but you'll be the one shooting them.


----------

